# Current Favorite Classical Album



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I thought this would be a good way to find some awesome new music to check out:

Ivan Morevec - Nocturnes (Chopin)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

My current favorite:

*Bach: St. Matthew Passion*


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I thought this would be a good way to find some awesome new music to check out:
> 
> Ivan Morevec - Nocturnes (Chopin)


Ashish Xiangyi Kumar? :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Schubert played by Bertrand Chamayou.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Cynthia Raim playing the Schumann Fantasie in C, Papillons, Kreisleriana, 
the Fantasiestücke, Op. 12 and the Humoreske.


----------

